# Damm....scratches !



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi guys.....

My Amphibia got some heavy blows....the cristal now have some scratches and I would like to know how to get rid of them....any help?

Thanks in advance kamarades....

Oliveto


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Duraglit

Metal polish

Brasso


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

toothpaste can be effective


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Oliveto

I've never used any of Griffs suggestions but did try toothpaste once - some toothpastes are FAR too abrasive for acrylic believe it or not so take care. Luckily I realised after a couple of seconds. Some are probably ok as Roger says but try it slowly first.

Poliwatch is very good, cheap, and lasts for ages. Maybe Roy would get some in as a lot of us have acrylic crystals.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I found the best method was to fold some vileda type cloth (the sort that comes in bright colours that the mrs uses for the floor







) into about 4 layers and place it on a hard surface. Then pour a small amount of brasso on the cloth and rub the crystal backwards and forwards fairly firmly and fast. Do not go in circles just go back and forth along the line of the scratch. If the cloth drys just add a little more brasso. To finish off I use polywatch on cotton wool.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The advice I have read re polishing acrylic is to go *across* the line of the scratch, as apparently going along the line of the scratch will add slightly to the depth of the scratch.

I found that instruction odd at first but I can see the logic now.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

yes, I was always told to rub across the scratch......

I have tried Polywatch and found it goog, it is particularly good on the screens of mobile phones (think they are a little softer that watch crystals)

Cheers


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes to all the above,

Use liquid Brasso for the big/deep scratches, and finish off with polywatch (if required)

*Always rub in the same direction (not in little circles): this is very important*


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi chrisb, as an add on to your tin of Brasso, you can liven up tired paint work on your car as well as get rid of a few scratch's with Brasso,







, cheers fred.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Fred,

another good tip


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi guys.....thanks for all the replies....now I'm in better conditions to start....

Regards to all....

Oliveto


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah, What if the scratches are going round in circles?









David


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Ah, What if the scratches are going round in circles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the heck have you been doing to get them ??


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh my.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Scratch removal polishing is always done at 90 degrees to the direction of the scratch, and is how metallographic preparation is done for microscopic examination.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

A friend of mine in the RAF got me some special abrasive paper from his work that is not available in the shops.

I used it to rub away a nasty scratch on the crystal of my moonwatch. It looked horrible obviously but then, on his advice, I finished the job by polishing the area with Solvol Autosol chrome polish.

Result.

Scratch 100% gone.









I got a bit carried away and got the same results on a nasty scratch in the case of one of my best Seiko's.

That took quite a bit longer but what a result.

I think above all the golden rule is never, EVER, use a powertool like a Dremel, tempting though it may be.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Boy, don't I know about Dremmels and watch crystals









Nasty


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The heat generate alone would be enough to.......lets not go there.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Autosol is brilliant though. Used to use it on my bikes and Reliants, not much metal on a Reliant though, too heavy slows 'em down.

One day I'll tell you about replacing the engine cooling fan with a Kenlowe controlled electric one on a Regal


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

What sort of paper was it Andy? Sounds useful stuff.

I thought your Speedy was sapphire? Or is it not as unscratchable as they make out?

The acrylic on mine is very prone to minor marks I must say, but you dont tend to see them unless under strong light. I have often wondered about getting a sapphire when the crystal needs changed, hence the interest.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Si,

Most moonwatches have an armoured plexi crystal as I understand it. In space a shattered sapphire would produce bits flying around inside the capsule.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Si.

My Moonwatch has a plastic lens just like yours although the display back is saphire.

I think your getting confused with a thread in which Sargon reckoned there is a saphire version but I'm still doubtful. It doesn't appear in the UK catalogue anyway.

The paper is something my friend, who is an aircraft technician, uses for certain engine work appararently. It is very fine and only lasts a few seconds of rubbing but it's excellent.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There is a diamond coated paper which is red in colour, and used by metallurgists(I worked as a metallurgical chemist at Ferranti and ICI when in industry). It is very fine, and would be used as a final abrasion before polishing compounds to a mirror finish.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Andy, Griff

When I was deciding which Speedy to get from Roy the options were:

3570.50.00: acrylic front / solid back / cal 1861

3572.50.00: acrylic front / mineral crystal back / cal 1863, no longer made.

3573.50.00: sapphire front/sapphire back / cal 1863

The Omega site is a bit strange, does not show clearly all variants available and is not updated that often.

It still lists 3572.50.00 which is apparently no longer made; it has been replaced by 3573.50.00.

The catalogue I looked at in Mappin&Webb had all 3 above in it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

My Brain Hurts


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry

It's not that bad is it!

3 options. Soon to be 2 as the acrylic front / glass back is being discontinued in favour of the sapphire/ sapphire.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Poliwatch is very good, cheap, and lasts for ages. Maybe Roy would get some in as a lot of us have acrylic crystals.


Polywatch will be in stock next week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Is it better than Auotosol?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Stan it is.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Model 3576.50 has also been added. It's the Speedy Pro with Moonphase. VERY nice.


----------

